# Yongnuo YN-568 EX problem



## José J. Soto (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi, first post. I purchased a Yongnuo YN-568 EX in June through Amazon. The flash was working great until about two weeks ago when it started locking up/freezing, and the controls simply refused to work. I would remove and reinsert the batteries, turn it on again, and I would get a few flashes before it would lock again. Off-camera it would fire once or twice then lock up, and won't cycle through the menu. 

I simply don't have the money for a good Canon flash and I don't want to purchase another unit if I can get this one serviced/fixed. I sent an email to Yongnuo today but I'm not holding my breath. Anybody else with the same issues?

My bodies: EOS 60D & EOS Elan 7N film. Flash was working just fine with both until two weeks ago.

(P.S.: How can I get rid of the "PowerShot G15" line under my name?)


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 23, 2014)

Canon 550EX's are more reliable than any third party flash and sell secondhand for around $100. They were top of the line Canon flashes for years and work as masters or slaves in the Canon optical system.

If your Yongnuo is faulty it has to go back.

To get rid of the G15 post more, the camera tag is related to your posting numbers.


----------



## José J. Soto (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## WPJ (Jan 23, 2014)

If you get no where with yn. Call your credit card company


----------



## hgraf (Jan 23, 2014)

WPJ said:


> If you get no where with yn. Call your credit card company



I don't see what the credit card company will be willing/able to do. The item was purchased in June last year, and the op received a working item. 

About the only thing a credit card MIGHT help you with is if the manufacturers warranty is up and your card extends that warranty. Even with that, if the manu warranty is still in effect, the credit card company won't do anything.

Thanks, TTYL


----------



## José J. Soto (Jan 23, 2014)

Email sent to [email protected] Also posted on their official Facebook page. Apparently they replied to another post stating that they can service/repair flash units, but I'm still waiting for a response to my email.


----------

